# Help Buying Air Tools! :)



## njchan (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm getting close to finishing my basement - wish I had taken pictures along the way to post in the project section (perhaps I'll just go with the finished product) ...

but was thinking about getting an air compressor and nailer for trim work - figured it would be much easier, plus I wouldn't mind having a nail gun around for future "light" projects.

I'm relatively new to DIY projects, but consider myself to be modestly handy with a willingness to learn (addicted to the Home Depot seminars and have a stack of project books).

I've seen the following 'deals' and was wondering if anyone had any helpful comments ... both of features and price ... 

Campbell Hausfeld Compressor Kit & Nailer 
http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...6969066204&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true

Campbell Hausfeld Mini Twinstack Compressor/Nailer
http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...6969066181&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true

also ... any opinions between oil and oil-less?!? opinions on electric compressors? to be honest, I don't really know much about air tools ... but the birthday is coming up and thought this might be a great addition.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Using an air compressor can become an addiction. You will most likely use it for things you never imagined. Spend a little more money and buy an oil lubed compressor. I highly recommend the Makita brand, as they are quiet (the noise of a compressor can get old real fast) Check the prices on Amazon.


----------



## junkcollector (Nov 25, 2007)

Rehabber said:


> Using an air compressor can become an addiction. You will most likely use it for things you never imagined.


I couldn't agree more. When I first bought mine, I picked out a very small one. I outgrew it quickly when I just had to get an air ratchet, impact wrench, sander, close quarter drill, impact driver, spray gun, air hammer... etc.

Look into other types of air tools you may want to own. Take a look at the CFM requirements (the volume of are they require) and base your compressor on that. 



Rehabber said:


> Spend a little more money and buy an oil lubed compressor.


I second that. :thumbsup:Oil free might be OK for light use, but many are cheaply built and are extremely loud. (Deafening, actually)


----------



## njchan (Jan 4, 2008)

_*Hey guys ...

thanks for the replies ... this is great info
...

anyone try Porter air compressors? they're on sale this week at home depot. 
*_


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Porter cable compressers are fine. Their nailers are a big step up from C-H though. To me that's far more important than the compressor brand. 

The single advantage to oil-free compressors is that they are lighter weight. Nice when you're carrying them around from project to project. I have a PC pancake compressor (bought as a package with 1.25" brad nailer and 2.5" finish nailer) and yes it's loud, but not deafening. Plus it doesn't run much to power those small nailers. And if I have a nailer 12" from my ear, you can damn well bet I'm wearing hearing protection.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

I have this set from porter cable. http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...f=sr_1_50?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1207136994&sr=1-50

I pretty much use it for light duty stuff... mostly trim nailing but have used it with a framing nailer when doing my deck. It works great, never in 3 years now have I had an issue with it.


----------



## mgarfield (Jan 27, 2008)

njchan said:


> but was thinking about getting an air compressor and nailer for trim work - figured it would be much easier, plus I wouldn't mind having a nail gun around for future "light" projects.


YES YES YES!!! If your trimming an entire basement a nailer will be 1000% worth it!!! Now that I have the necessary tools I will never again hammer in finish nails. I would rather spend 10 minutes setting up for one door than do it by hand.

First, consider what you will be using it for and where. If portability is not your #1 concern dont worry about size 10-15gal compressors are easily wheeled around. I have a 10gal. vertical 2.5hp that I bought used for $50 and I love it. It stays in the garage and when I need it inside I wheel it to the side door and run air hose inside. 

If you want to start using more airtools the cfm's are important on impact drivers and such so look out for that.


----------



## nailerman (Apr 8, 2008)

*good air tools a must*

A nailer compared to hammer a nails is like night and day. Combinaton kits, compressor/nailer, are availble from most manufactures today at reasonable prices. Senco, PorterCable, Hitachi and others all make good units. Plan on having the tools for while...get a quality brand!!!!!


----------



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there NJchan,

I bought the mini twinstack about a year ago and it does the trick. Never heard an oiled compressor but this thing IS loud! I can live with it though. 100 PSI is the max, which together with the 2 Gall size means forget running things like a framing nailer. 

I use it for bradnailing, stapling (Fence stickets 1x1's) also use a palm nailer in tight spots and for hanger nailing. No worries, Although it does tend to run a lot more when running the Palm.

I like the portability (Small and light), price was good too. The coiled hose that comes with it is crap (Much too short - I like this thing a bit away from me (Did I mention it's loud?!), but with a 25' extension it's fine.

For the $100. i spent on it I'd get it again - although I saw a nice portable makita unit lately in the local shops for about $250.

Good luck - Airtools are fun!!!


----------

